# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Αντικατάσταση θυροτηλεόρασης SELTI

## Eki_13

Καλησπερα, 
λογω ανακαίνισης θέλω να αλλάξω τη θυροτηλεοραση SELTI λογω μεγεθους κυριως(δουλευει κανονικα)

Υπαρχει κάποια συμβατή?

image.jpg

----------


## gep58

Στην Επικοινωνία του σαιτ έχει τηλ. Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις εκεί

----------


## Eki_13

> Στην Επικοινωνία του σαιτ έχει τηλ. Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις εκεί



ευχαριστω. Απλα ελπίζω μηπως εχει αλλάξει καποιος και εδω

----------

